

Scrolls - Notch, Mojang's latest game - mrkeyboard
http://scrolls.com/

======
kmfrk
On another note, this site is seriously well-designed. It may be the best-
looking videogame website I have seen.

Even if you aren't a videogame person, you should check out the site for its
smashing look.

~~~
Kiro
I'm not sure if you're serious but it looks exactly like any other videogame
website if you ask me. Nice graphics but static content and feels a bit old.

~~~
Smerity
Agreed, well designed but not amazing. I'd argue the elements don't need to be
dynamic (and are commonly distracting if they are) but everything on that site
feels constrained by the page layout.

DotA2's "Spoils of War"[1] page feels like a better crafted website -
characters and images are not constrained by the boundary boxes of each
section, making it feel far more fluid and flexible than just "images go in
this box here".

I'm not surprised Valve's page aesthetics are so high. They put a lot of
thought into design. I'd highly suggest checking out their DotA2 character
design guide[2] even if you're not interested in game design -- the vast
majority of it is about proper branding and colour schemes.

[1]: <http://www.dota2.com/spoilsofwar>

[2]:
[http://media.steampowered.com/apps/dota2/workshop/Dota2Chara...](http://media.steampowered.com/apps/dota2/workshop/Dota2CharacterArtGuide.pdf)
[PDF]

------
muraiki
This game seems to be a mix between MTG, Heroes of Might and Magic, and Plants
vs Zombies. An interesting take on the CCG genre! I look forward to playing
it.

------
mihaifm
Is the dispute with The Elder Scrolls settled?

~~~
freehunter
Yes. They're allowed to use the name for this one game, but not in any
sequels. They're also not going to trademark the name Scrolls.

~~~
speg
I wonder if expansion packs are allowed under that agreement.

~~~
cldrope
Just as much as the game itself, and patches to it. Nothing is that tentative.
Once they give up some, they set a precedent.

------
mgcross
Wow, beautiful art and animation (trailer: <http://scrolls.com/media> ). I've
never played a CCG, but I'll check this one out.

------
zoul
“Mojang © 2012. May contain mountains.” :-)

------
speg
I have been waiting for this forever! I can't wait to see what they come up
with.

------
mkaltenecker
It’s not Notch’s game. He doesn’t work on it, he just liked the idea and
brought his friend on board to his newly founded company. He provides the
capital, he is basically the publisher in some sense (though he is not CEO of
the company he founded), but he publishes a friend’s game.

~~~
citricsquid
Sort of.

Notch and Jahkob have been friends for a long _long_ time and Jahkob has had
this game idea for a long time. Notch, Jahkob and Carl (Manneh, serving as
CEO) founded Mojang with Jahkob being part of the company to initially develop
Scrolls.

You're correct that Notch has no involvement with Scrolls (code wise) however
his friend (Jahkob) is a co-founder of Mojang, Mojang aren't just "publishing"
it, it is their game which has about 30% of the company involved with it.

~~~
mkaltenecker
That’s the legal structure, sure, but put simply, Notch invested some of the
money he made with Minecraft into Scrolls. He did that by founding a company
together with his friend who had the idea for Scrolls (and that company is
also supposed to support Minecraft as well as develop and publish other games
in the future).

------
cldrope
Sweet, hey I'm going to post a few games coming out soon that I hope they get
adequate funding too.

First is Anarchy Reigns, being published by Platinum. Sega's shaky on US
releases of games like this, so if you guys would self-hype and pre-order I'd
like it a lot.

Also...I may or may not be a Platinum fanboy/employee trying to push viral
status.

